
AWS Facial Recognition Platform Misidentified over 100 Politicians as Criminals - GFischer
https://threatpost.com/aws-facial-recognition-platform-misidentified-over-100-politicians-as-criminals/156984/
======
consultutah
Doesn’t seem like mis-identification to me - am I right? Totally worth the
downvotes. ;)

But seriously facial recognition is not magical and should never have been
used in the criminal justice system.

------
econcon
In India it would be true, 40% of MLAs in India have serious criminal charges
filed against them.

These are charges which courts found real enough to have herring.

------
KiDD
Seems like it is working to me!

------
1-6
It's got to be higher than 100s.

------
allears
That's not misidentification.

